# how many goats ya'll have?



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

I have 29 i think i have to much 
Goats are addicting LOL
How many do you guys have? Including bucks and babys and does?


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

11. I'd like 29  hubby might leave me though.


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

four boers, one dwarf nigerian- the nd given to me, and later I purchased the boers to clear brush as a project at work, and now they have become part of the family and my property caretakers of sorts, sharing the place with the horses, chickens, bees, and ducks...
kbt


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

3 australian mini bucks, 13 australain mini does (2 pregnant and we are hoping to retain the girls) 1 FB boer doe, 7 50% boer does and one mixed breed wether.
So in total 25!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

8 Nigerian dwarf does. Three of them are due in a month or so.

2 Nigerian dwarf bucks.

2 grade dairy does.

2 Nigerian dwarf wethers.

7 bucklings.

10 doelings.

So 31 total for me with more on the way! Most of the kids will be sold. I'm waiting for those other three does to kid before I decide who's staying and who's going.


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

I only have two goats and 12 chickens. If I had more land I would have lots more lol. And I want some pigs too


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

1 buck
3 bucklings
9 does
2 doelings

15 Total


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

36. Must. Sell. Babies. 

Let me know if you're interested in any darling Nubian or Boer kids in Oregon!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

13
3 does, 2 bucks,2 meat wethers and 6 bucklings.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

6 but more hopefully in spring. We stay small. I like to enjoy my time with them as pets. If I have too many, I wouldnt be able to enjoy them as much. If 4 does all have triplets, that number will change come spring. I doubt we will keep more than 10 goats here full time.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Joshua, when each doe has 2 or more babies, you are going to have an explosion of goat population on your property. Be prepared.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah i know i have 6 does that will kid soon
I have 6 doelings which are still young 
And 5 bucklings oldest about 4months youngest 3weeks
2 wethers for meat
2 pets 
7 meat goats that i sell
And 7 breeding bucks 
I know i have to downsize lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I also prefer a small herd, because they are my pets and also when I work full time over fall and winter, the last thing I need is a ton of upkeep work - it's enough having to deworm, hoof trim, etc ...

I have 5 girls, and 3 boys. 2 kids have yet to find homes.  I am adding one doe this summer (so exciting!) to provide milk in place of my retired girl.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Ummm....I don't know. I refuse to count. It would scare me.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

9 milkers
3 bucks
4 bucklings
2 wethers
3 yearlings
8 doelings
So 29 total
Hopefully I'll get down to 19 soon...


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

We only have three.  We live inside the urban growth boundary, so legally we can't have more than six livestock-type animals. Since we're hoping to get, and retain, a doeling next year, we can't have any more right now. *sigh*


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We have 40 does, 3 bucks, 1 junior buck, and 3 bucklings that are for sale. All are boers, and we have 47 boer goats in total. We love all of them individually!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

im glad to know im not the only one with lots of goats! lol


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

12 Does
3 Yearling Does
5 Keeper Doelings
3 Does to sell
8 Wethers to sell
2 Bucks


So 33 total for me. We will have 11 kids to sell this fall. I have already sold 2 mature does this year.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

31, but 2 of those are boers, and 'don't count'. The rest are pygmies, so *technically* there are less of them (try telling that to my family!) I think a pygmy is a third the size of a standard, so lets say 12


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

11, but 3 are wethers that are headed for sale, 7 are my milking does and their daughters, and one resident, spoiled, fat, goofy whether that I keep for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

3 does
2 wethers
6 doelings

All boer...hopefully selling some soon!!! To make way for some new stock!


----------



## BokiCurt (Dec 26, 2014)

*How many Goats*

I am down to 6 but one is pregnant. I want to sell my Buck and a doeling.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

19........AT PRESENT!!!!!

2 wethers and 1 buckling were supposed to be going to auction this Thursday, but I THINK we just decided to keep them until the next goat auction 2 weeks from Thursday. If I can't sell them before then, off they go. So down to 16.
We also have 2 adult Bucks (ND and Kiko, 
not for sale)

5 adult does (one of whom I think I've sold, dammit! I want to keep her)

1 wether that may be sold, if not my husband wants to keep him (and I've agreed)

1 wether I THINK is sold, with his sister.

1 buckling that we are keeping only for 1 breeding and then selling. (small and unrelated to the pygmy doe)

6 doelings, one of which I think is sold, with her wethered brother.

This does not add up, who am I missing?

I know I have 19!!!!

fixed it


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Due to the drought and price of hay, plus wanting to retire and travel; we have cut way back.
Only 11 right now.
Two bucks, one buckling, four wethers, one doeling and my three mama milkers.
Many have crossed and all but four are destined to cross the Rainbow 'Fridge. I miss them but the hay was eating up our whole budget.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I have 2 breeding bucks, 14 foundation does, and 22 kids


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I have 5 total... 3 does and 2 bucks. I like the small number, easier to give one on one attention and check them out. I can only have I think 7* (can't remember what my insurance says lol). But am wanting to keep a doeling out of my senior doe if she has one, then retire her. She's only 5, but gets a pinched nerve when pregnant.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have 27 total, and one doe due to kid on the 4th of July.


----------



## goat-lover (Dec 27, 2014)

36
33 does
1nubian/Boer mixed pet wether 
2 bucks 
4 miniature mares in there 2 filly foals 
In 2 miniature stud
2 milk cows 
16 rabbits
1 quarter horse gelding 
1 dog


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

CountyLineAcres said:


> We have 40 does, 3 bucks, 1 junior buck, and 3 bucklings that are for sale. All are boers, and we have 47 boer goats in total. We love all of them individually!


Carlee, of CountylineAcres. I loved looking at your website. Awesome looking goats. I love your buck, Bullzeye. He has such unusual markings with that half white markings. Very nice.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

packhillboers said:


> Carlee, of CountylineAcres. I loved looking at your website. Awesome looking goats. I love your buck, Bullzeye. He has such unusual markings with that half white markings. Very nice.


Awe! Thank you so much, you are too sweet.  Did you happen to see the newest pictures of Bullseye? He is growing so fast and is such a sweetheart! We adore his kids too! We updated all of the pictures of our 3 adult bucks this past weekend which has been so nice.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We are similar to packhill and threehavens. We are intentionally staying small. We have 3 girls and 2 very spoiled boys. Ok they are all spoiled. We like to spend time with them and when we sell babies they are well loved and then much easier for the owners who buy them to be able to work with them. We have Boers.







Including a silly photo of one of our very spoiled boys. Nope he isn't dead. Just smiling! Tami


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Jun 7, 2015)

I guess I am in the minority. I currently have one white dwarf wether, he is for weed control behind the barn. When my kids ( human) were young I had a milking herd that varied from 6 to 10 does and kids and one buck, who rotated so I always had a young one. We raised wethers for meat . Now its chickens that take up space.


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

62 goats total  

50 Pygmies
10 Nigerian dwarfs 
2 LaManchas


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

22 breeding does
19 doelings 
11 wether kids
5 bucklings 
2 mature bucks 
All boer ( with a couple boer Nubian, boer Spanish , and boer Nigerian crosses in there)


----------



## 76sarahann (Apr 3, 2015)

Four years ago I had 8 dairy goats and one buck to each one had triplets so my I went from one small pen two two big pen of kids and there mother's. 
But this year I went from 7 dairy goats and one buck to 7 female dairy goats, one buck and seven doelings and 4 bucklings.


----------



## inidaho (Jun 12, 2015)

Just got our first two goats today - 2 month old ND wethers and boy, howdy, they are adorable! We've had sheep and chickens for two seasons and waited on goats but think I am in love already! Sweet dispositions and not so freaky afraid as sheep


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

In April we went from 3 goats to 7. The breakdown is 2 milkers (one Nigerian and one LaMancha), 1 open doe (I'd like to sell her at this point but she's the hubby's favorite), and 4 kids. We're keeping the 3 doe kids (1 LaMancha and 2 Nigerians), but we'd love to sell the wether. He's a real sweetie and now we're way too attached to send him to "freezer camp".

With our space I can't see us getting much bigger than this...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have 2 saanen bucks...two nigerian bucks and one f1 mini saanen buck. .we have three lamancha does..one lamancha/ nubian cross...five saanen does..a boer cross..two nigerian does and one retired saanen doe...also we have two yearling saanen does and one saanen lamancha/nubian yearling doe and one yearling nubian doe (kids pet )..one retained lamancha doeling and two retained saanen doelings...left to sell from this years kid crop is two nigerian baby does and three buck kids...plus 16 donkeys..six ewes and their various lambs..two great danes..a yellow lab..Boxer hound cross..four little yappers..4 barn cats...tons of nutt chickens..khacki Campbell ducks..three turkey...four geese....one horse..two feeder pigs. And several loud guineas ...


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

Not enough horses happybleats.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>And several loud guineas ... <<<
Awe yes, I remember my loud guineas........they were delicious!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I have two ND bucks and five grown does. Love them ️


----------



## Beckngoats (May 16, 2015)

2 six month old wethers. We might get one more later on.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Not enough horses happybleats.


Ha..one too many if you ask me....lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Currently 12
2 bucks 
2 bucklings (we are going to try freezer camp for the very first time)
2 wethers (pets)
4 milkers 
2 doelings

Considering selling the 2 bucks, and 2 milkers and with the meat boys I'd be down to 6 which I think is enough for 1 person Hard to sell though as I get attached easily. So I might not and just opt to 2-3 girls a year. Not sure...


----------

